

How To Develop A Basic Operating System On The Raspberry Pi - pepsi_can
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/freshers/raspberrypi/tutorials/os/?test=true

======
jws
Unfortunately, with modern hardware a "build an OS" tutorial goes nicely in
small steps, until you hit "need a USB stack to get input".

Suddenly you are in the land of voluminous specs and large amounts of code to
get anything working.

~~~
sounds
I realize this is just one data point, but I implemented a full EHCI (USB 2.0)
stack in 3 weekends. Then I implemented a simple mass storage driver in 2 more
(that was the hardware I was targeting).

My HID implementation isn't worth talking about but it was helpful to test
interrupt transfers.

~~~
krichman
I'm assuming by the fact that it took you a few weekends, you are beyond the
level of learning about OS's as an undergrad, though :) I'm sure it is doable,
but the point is probably that it's a non-trivial detour from writing a basic
OS.

~~~
sounds
Yes, of course.

I'm all for teaching as many undergrads as possible about writing an OS - so
many valuable lessons that aren't easy to teach in any other context.

Still – there are always a few who really take off. Such might enjoy a
tutorial that walked through doing a full USB stack. Maybe... :)

I feel compelled to speak for the over-achievers because they may not even
realize they could go so far, so fast, until someone points them in the right
direction. It's fun to watch.

------
AceJohnny2
This is the kind of stuff that I've been waiting to see on the Pi. It was
touted as a "learning tool" by the foundation, but was co-opted by the hacker
community as a cheap but full-fledged computer to hack with, completely
overshadowing the teaching tool aspect.

~~~
throwaway1979
I'm surprised you say "co-opted" for a couple of reasons.

1) I thought the intent of "learning tool" was teaching novices how to program
in Python. This has huge ramifications in developing countries. In a mid to
high income family in the US, it isn't clear if the raspberry Pi is the right
computer to give to a child in order to teach them basic programming.

2) The hacker community's exploration is not devoid of learning. I'm a
software guy and I've learned a great deal about hardware due to the Arduino
and the Raspberry Pi. I don't think this overshadows the teaching aspects in
any way.

------
simarpreet007
Started this last night, looks good so far!

~~~
jnadeau
I keep putting it off and leaving the link in my bookmarks. It seems like a
fun little project.

------
JosephRedfern
What's with the test parameter in the URL?

~~~
uxp
It's a cheap hack to get around the de-duping system for submitted links. This
article was submitted 53 days ago, with a good discussion about it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4467612>

